# 450G Dec 2011 update



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

Decided to regroup new Video with better photos taken this morning....enjoy...

Current Inhabitant

10 Pang Long Aros (6 Diablo Red, 2 Absolute Gold, 2 BlueXB)
5 XXL Black Bar Silver Dollar
1 Lince Cat
4 Black Diamond Stingrays (1m/3f)
4 C.Kelberi

Aros are approx. 15-19"
BBSD's are approx. 9-10"
Lince is approx. 18"
Male BD is approx. 20" Diameter
Female BD's range from 14-20" diameter...

*VIDEO*


----------



## MsGardeness (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful clear photos and great looking (huge) fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Great collection of fish


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful fish. loving the pics and videos. subscribed.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow stunning tank.


----------



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks....

Happy New Year to all


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

chen said:


> Thanks....
> 
> Happy New Year to all


*GO BIG OR GO HOME! Very Impresive! Love the rays

I could sit in front of this tank for days. Beautiful*


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

wow.. that is a massive tank with massive fish... 
very impressive looking


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, the details of the fish are clear... would you mind telling us all about the setup? filter, tank, lighting, heating?


----------



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

Will said:


> Wow, the details of the fish are clear... would you mind telling us all about the setup? filter, tank, lighting, heating?


Thanks Will, I change only filter floss once a week so very little maintenance since I have an auto water top off. I clean the sump once a year...

Tank : 450gal Acrylic tank from the old Tenecor in the US. Tank is 8ft long x 3ft deep x 30" tall.

Stand and Canopy is made of Oak with metal 2"x2" tubing.

Sump: 125gal acrylic with bacteria house and 2 external Reeflo Snapper Pumps.

Water changer: cold water is filtered through a water filter into the tank of approx. 75gals per every 24 hours. Excess water than exits sump into basement drain.

Lighting : I have 4 36" HO T5 Nova Extreme Light, I only use these lights when taking photos. I have 2 - 24" T5 cheapo lights that I use 7/24 just to give enough lighting to not freak out the fish.


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

wow best i have see so far.......


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

amazing, very nice, great mix of fish


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

AMAZING TANK, feeding time must be sweet to watch, you should make a video of that!!!


----------



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

Fish on the Mind said:


> AMAZING TANK, feeding time must be sweet to watch, you should make a video of that!!!


Actually nothing much to see during feeding...at least not for me since I'm at the top of the tank. All my fish other than the Aros are 100% on Hikari Massivore. The Aro's also feed on massivore but their main diet is MP's. I start my feeding with Massivore until the aros don't take anymore...the BBSD's, Lince Cat and Kelberi all get their share. I feed Massivore first as the Aros' are usually hungry and will eat a few each so they get all the added bonus of getting some good protein first. I finish the feeding with MP's for the Aros....typical feeding takes about 10-15mins....


----------

